# Any of you all ever built an outdoor fireplace?



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife wants to put an outdoor fireplace out by the pool.
I don't have any experience with them but looked at a few online and they weren't cheap! I'm trying to figure how to put a nice one in without breaking the bank. 
Any ideas out there?
THANKS


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

The FiancÃ© and I are wanting to do the ill try to post what I find let me know what you find if you don't mind.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm working on one now.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am thinking about doing one after I complete the outdoor kitchen project. If I do it, I am planning to use metal studs, concrete board and surface it with stucco, stone or tile. I would use an insert also and have gas close to the area where I would put it.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Love it*

I want one very similar but with a pizza oven.
Are you a contractor?



outlaw38 said:


> I'm working on one now.
> View attachment 2012873


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is a pizza oven on the right of the firplace. It's just not built yet


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Should look like this in the end. But mine will have a chimney through the roof. And will be stone not stucco as my drawing shows


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes I'm building this for a customer.


----------

